# Failed to cache service dependencies:  SOLVED

## cerddwr

This is the second of three posts regarding error messages on bootup.  I have just installed Gentoo 2006.0 (amd64) on new hardware, consisting of Asus A8N-VM CSM (which uses nvidia chips), 200 GB sata disk, 1GB ram, AMD64 3500. The system essentially works, and I have got networking, Xorg and a few applications (Fluxbox, Firefox-bin) up and running. But there are several error messages seen upon booting. They may be independent of each other so I put them in separate posts.   This is the second.   Upon booting, there are several error messages which all seem to be essentially similar:

```
Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/softscripts'
```

and others similar

```
Cannot remove 'var/lib/init.d/dependencies':  Read-only file system
```

and others similar

```
Failed to create temporary cache

Failed to cache dervice dependencies
```

The root partition holds all the filesystem except /boot and /home and is formatted ext3.

The "read-only" message is apparently the problem;  what can cause this?  'dmesg' does not show these messages.

----------

## aEva|

I'm guessing you just got framebuffer up and running?  I had this problem after i enabled framebuffer and i had to reinstall/update baselayout and it worked fine.  Just do a emerge sync && emerge baselayout.  You will probably have to run etc-update afterwords.  Be carefull as you can update important files like hostname if you need it.  Let me know if this solves your problem please.

----------

## cerddwr

You are right that I had just installed framebuffer, although it is not yet up and running - but that is another problem!

I did as you suggested and these particular error messages have disappeared.  Thank you.

----------

## aEva|

Let me know if you need help installing framebuffer too.

----------

## Cintra

I'm getting similar warning messages on bootup after updating to sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre17

typical boot message of which there are a lot 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/rc :line 189:svcdir: readonly variable

 

this is no doubt related to bug 129388

the system is working ok, so I would simply sit tight, a new update will no doubt clear this up soon

Mvh

----------

## sledgeas

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> I'm getting similar warning messages on bootup after updating to sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre17
> 
> typical boot message of which there are a lot 
> 
>  *Quote:*   /etc/conf.d/rc :line 189:svcdir: readonly variable 
> ...

 

Cintra, at this point it's the newest splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1 you need -- all errors (readonly variable; /var/lib/init.d * just vanished) ;)

----------

## Cintra

I already have 

```
media-gfx/splashutils

     Installed:           1.1.9.10-r1

```

but thanks for the tip  :Wink: 

Maybe I should re-emerge it in case... 

Edit: Well, you were close! It was a while since I had applied the fbsplash patch to the kernel and the latest one fixed the error messages. Oddly enough I am unable to re-emerge splashutils.. had something like this once before so I'll have to search for the solution. Anyway, I now have the splash in terminals for the first time  :Smile: 

Edit2: Ah! the answer was here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-437797-highlight-daemon+splashutils.html

----------

